# Puuufff... EL juez se come a la directora territorial en el caso Oltra. La podemita está hasta el cuello con el tema del abuso de menores



## Mentecaliente2 (4 Abr 2022)

Brutal.. Vale la pena ver el video. 15 minutos de ostias del juez a la amiga de Oltra...









El juez del caso Oltra explota por el incumplimiento de la orden judicial que protegía a la menor: "¡Cómo es posible!"


Libertad Digital ha tenido acceso al vídeo de la declaración de la directora territorial de la Consejería de Igualdad de Valencia, Carmen Fenollosa.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## cohynetes (4 Abr 2022)

cosas de rojos


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (4 Abr 2022)

Mónica Oltra fue avisada de los abusos a la menor seis meses antes de lo que ella dice

*Oltra puede enfrentarse a posibles delitos de prevaricación, desobediencia, ocultación de pruebas y malversación.*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Abr 2022)

A la gafotas separatista le ha explotado el asunto en todo el morro.


----------



## ransomraff (4 Abr 2022)

Madre mía que papelón, solo sabe tartamudear, que paciencia el juez.


----------



## wopa (4 Abr 2022)

Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.


----------



## juster (4 Abr 2022)

TIEMPO AL TIEMPO
LA DEGENERADA ESA PAGARA POR NO CUIDAR A LAS INDEFENSAS CRIATURAS..


----------



## grouchomarx (4 Abr 2022)

Para flipar con la indigente mental tartamudeando, vaya ascazo de feminazis analfabetas, mentirosas y repugnantes tenemos gobernando el país


----------



## pasapiseroverde (5 Abr 2022)

La incompetencia hecha carne con ojos.


----------



## 121 (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



Charos catalanistas filoindepes. Tantos males de este país concentrados


----------



## Disminuido (5 Abr 2022)

lo he visto entero a ver si decia : jolines que yo solo soy una charo que cobra 3000 mas quinquenios mas dietas mas etc etc y me paso todo el dia en la cafeteria y se cruzase de brazos y se enfurruñase


----------



## Covaleda (5 Abr 2022)

RojiProgres haciendo cosas chulísimas a menores.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## das kind (5 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## tunante (5 Abr 2022)

La polla, esta declaración es la polla


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (5 Abr 2022)

Se la comió la denuncia entera toda a posteriori. A las hijas del desastre, la calamidad, hermanas del dolor, brujas de la mala vida, y gestiones de la muerte al paro y el paro de la muerte. Jaja


----------



## Cuncas (5 Abr 2022)

Pederastia institucionalizada

Puig respalda a Oltra pese a los 13 imputados por los abusos sexuales de su ex: "Confío en la Justicia"

Añado reseña al hilo

LA PUTA IZMIERDA, CÁNCER Y LASTRE DE ESTE PAÍS, FAVORECIENDO LA PEDOFILIA, OTRA VEZ MÁS.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Abr 2022)

Putos rojos de mierda


----------



## jotace (5 Abr 2022)

¡Menudo nivel el de la Charo directora de cuota!!

Y eso que ella no era la que estaba entonces, pero claro, si das la cara por alguien puede que te la partan.

Encima por un papel que ha aportado ella misma a través de su abogado.


----------



## Perro Viejo (5 Abr 2022)

Será un juez franquista y votante de Vox. Oltra es inocenta. Y puunntoooo.


----------



## orcblin (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



pues ya sabemos quien será el cabeza de turco


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Abr 2022)

No sabe la probe mujer por qué aporta un documento que negó que existía, eso es una gran defensa sin duda.
Es tremendo el video, es gravísimo, llega la orden judicial y se la pasan por el culo, a ver como lo explican. Se le nota contento al juez, si quieren cabrearlo han hecho lo ideal, pasarse por culo la resolución y la orden de medidas.


----------



## Rompehuevos (5 Abr 2022)

si no hay mas actos de la cuchipandi de las 5 feminazis sabremos que por donde van a ir los tiros


----------



## Borzaco (5 Abr 2022)

Espero que la sentencia encarcele a toda la manada Oltra y la menor “tutelada” ,sea debidamente indemnizada por la manada.


----------



## Será en Octubre (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



La culpa es del machismo y de la brecha de género. Circulen.


----------



## todoayen (5 Abr 2022)

Aahhh, por eso en las noticias dicen "mujer de 16 años"!


----------



## Despotricador (5 Abr 2022)

Vaya palurda a la vez que subnormal profunda, con la inestimable colaboración de su avispado abogado.

Es tan imbécil que se va a comer el marrón a lo grande por proteger a alguien que la va a dejar tirada. Pues que se joda y le caiga encima toda la mierda.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Ella no lo entiende porque no entienden la separación de poderes. 

Cuando le cayó el documento no pensó en que tenía que seguir el procedimiento de medidas cautelares, sino que vió al juzgado como un atacante que osaba mancharle con temas penales e intuitivamente (para ellos es así) se pusieron a luchar contra el procedimiento, buscando el escaqueo simplemente ignorando ese poder ejercido por el juzgado. 

Son así de paletos, zafios y necios. La menor le importaba tres cojones e incluso comete el error de hacer manifestaciones, que son institucionales por el cargo que ocupa, y ha implicado a todas las instituciones en un contraproceso judicial. Su propio partido no va a entrar en esa guerra.


----------



## Despotricador (5 Abr 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ella no lo entiende porque no entienden la separación de poderes.
> 
> Cuando le cayó el documento no pensó en que tenía que seguir el procedimiento de medidas cautelares, sino que vió al juzgado como un atacante que osaba mancharle con temas penales e intuitivamente (para ellos es así) se pusieron a luchar contra el procedimiento, buscando el escaqueo simplemente ignorando ese poder ejercido por el juzgado.
> 
> Son así de paletos, zafios y necios. La menor le importaba tres cojones e incluso comete el error de hacer manifestaciones, que son institucionales por el cargo que ocupa, y ha implicado a todas las instituciones en un contraproceso judicial. Su propio partido no va a entrar en esa guerra.



Estaba ocupada en un taller pintándose el potorro y no lo vio venir.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Abr 2022)

Es más grave después de escuchar el video. Se han puesto a juzgar a la menor, si era creíble o no, para aguachirlear el documento de protección, porque solo sería una menor fantasiosa y loca y lo que hay que hacer es mandarla a los loqueros y no protegerla de una amenaza que solo existiría en su cabeza. 

Va a caer con todo, porque un procedimiento judicial que protege contra algo tan grave y estando implicada por parentesco con el supuesto agresor debiera de haberse ejecutado sin demora y ya después plantearse otras acciones. La van a imputar sí o sí y el Puig va a tener que dejarla caer políticamente.


----------



## wopa (5 Abr 2022)

*Un total de 127 denuncias hay presentadas de niñas abusadas*. Semejante aberración merece coger a uno y meterlo al zulo hasta que cante todo, todo, y a partir de ahí tirar de la manta.









Hasta 127 menores tuteladas denuncian abusos estando en residencias bajo control de Ximo Puig y Mónica Oltra


El número de menores bajo tulela que han denunciado abusos sexuales en la Comunidad Valenciana se eleva a 175




okdiario.com


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Abr 2022)

luego que si los pederastas son los curas y resulta que son los rojos de mierda


----------



## superloki (5 Abr 2022)

Creo que este caso y el clarificador video debería hacer que se investigara todo lo relacionado con muchos enfermos mentales y pervertidos que han sido puestos en ciertos puestos significativos de nuestra sociedad. Es tan sencillo como iniciar investigaciones sin importar el enchufe que tengan o lo protegidos que estén. No solo me refiero a la corrupción de menores que estamos viendo en la izquierda radical, sino en cualquier partido de la ideología que sea. Existen demasiados casos sin resolver o aparcados que deberían ser revisados, y creo que todos sabemos de qué casos habló...


----------



## Decipher (5 Abr 2022)

grouchomarx dijo:


> Para flipar con la indigente mental tartamudeando, vaya ascazo de feminazis analfabetas, mentirosas y repugnantes tenemos gobernando el país



Es que se pensaba que sirviendo a las que mandaban nunca la iba a pasar nada.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (5 Abr 2022)

Son tan inútiles los políticos, se lo han dado todo tan hecho y se creen intocables por su posición e influencias, que no deja de nutrirme el repaso que le da el señor juez a esta individua, la cual no deja de tartamudear porque no sabe ni por donde le vienen los tiros.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (5 Abr 2022)

Hubo una que adujo que el Jaguar en el garaje era de su marido y no se se había enterado de no se qué...

Estuvo semanas abriendo telediarreos...

Con Moni silencio atronador de los mass mierda


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (5 Abr 2022)

Virgen santa, que mano de ostias...

Y todo porque es mas que evidente que en el Gobierno Valenciano todos tratan de echar tierra en el asunto porque el pederasta era quien era.

Si se ponen a imputar a todos los que han colaborado y participado en esa escandalosa prevaricación (entre otros delitos) empuran desde el bedel hasta a la gafotas, no queda ni el apuntador.

Esta escoria de la red clientelar prefieren que un violador de menores se vaya de rositas antes de perder la mamandurria en el Gobierno.


----------



## Guano For Life (5 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es que se pensaba que sirviendo a las que mandaban nunca la iba a pasar nada.



Tal cual. Cobran un sueldo que ni sería la mitad si tuviesen que trabajar en la privada y rascándose los huevos.

Para ellas la lord charo que las enchufa pasa a ser como una deidad a la que adorar y proteger aunque esta se vea implicada en casos de pedofilia. Son seres completamente amorales que venderían a sus padres y a sus hijos por una nómina.

Si al final ganan el juicio y la cosa queda en nada, la charo será recompensada por su lealtad. Si son condenados, esta hija de puta no llegará a entrar en prisión. Es un win win

Edit: menuda paciencia tiene el juez


----------



## Decipher (5 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Tal cual. Cobran un sueldo que ni sería la mitad si tuviesen que trabajar en la privada y rascándose los huevos.
> 
> Para ellas la lord charo que las enchufa pasa a ser como una deidad a la que adorar y proteger aunque esta se vea implicada en casos de pedofilia. Son seres completamente amorales que venderían a sus padres y a sus hijos por una nómina.
> 
> Si al final ganan el juicio y la cosa queda en nada, la charo será recompensada por su lealtad. Si son condenados, esta hija de puta no llegará a entrar en prisión. Es un win win



Y mientras siga siendo asi no cambiará nada.


----------



## Flures911 (5 Abr 2022)

Ya voy entendiendo como se administra el dinero del ministerio de igual da.


----------



## Fermi (5 Abr 2022)

Que puto asco de podemitas de mierda, parecen monjas.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (5 Abr 2022)

Y la del vídeo se supone que es la más preparada para ocupar el puesto.

Favores con favores se pagan.


----------



## A.Daimiel (5 Abr 2022)

había que decir vrooooooooootal y se dijo


----------



## giorgio_furlan (5 Abr 2022)

Jajajaa eso es la vida misma en empresa privada, cuando el jefe pregunta por el resultado negativo del mes y no te has mirado las cifras, pero claro, funcis politikis no están acostumbrados….


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (5 Abr 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> La incompetencia hecha carne con ojos.



Son gente que hasta hace poco vivía con sus padres o en una casa okupada y se dedicaban a hacer performances callejeras y a acudir a manifas. Qué puedes esperar de ellos.


----------



## España1 (5 Abr 2022)

Si esto la hace el marido de una pepera arden las calles desde el minuto uno

si son rojos Paz social


----------



## Gorkako (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



Esa es la política feminista?


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Abr 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> A la gafotas separatista le ha explotado el asunto en todo el morro.



En todo el TOTO


----------



## Tails (5 Abr 2022)

Con lo fácil que era en la primera denuncia poner todo sobre la mesa y decir que se investigue y que caiga el que caiga




Si lo tapas pues das a entender que sabías lo que pasaba


----------



## |||||||| (5 Abr 2022)

jajaja, lo tragicómico es que la plebe seguirá votándoles

Chupadla


----------



## circodelia2 (5 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente, seis meses de prealerta eran suficientes para evitar el alud de mierda que se les viene encima, mejor, una independentista menos en la comunidad valenciana. 
....


----------



## Stormtrooper (5 Abr 2022)

Habla acojonada, queriendo templar gaitas para defender a su jefa y buscar su puestecito en el futuro.

Sabe quien la pone y la quita.


----------



## nelsoncito (5 Abr 2022)

@xicomalo, ven a ver el juicio a la izquierda pederasta feminazi.


----------



## Silluzollope (5 Abr 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Con lo fácil que era en la primera denuncia poner todo sobre la mesa y decir que se investigue y que caiga el que caiga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su problema es que ella caería porque enchufo al marido. Su final estaba claro, si lo decía desde el principio, tendría que dimitir y si la pillaban, también. Su jugada ha sido intentar taparlo hasta las elecciones, pero no va a llegar.


----------



## nelsoncito (5 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, la feminazi del vídeo (Consejera de Igualdá) estaba finísima y acojonada ante el juez.

Bravo, ni un paso atrás ante la izquierda pederasta abusadora de menores tuteladas.


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Abr 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> @xicomalo, ven a ver el juicio a la izquierda pederasta feminazi.



@dabuti


----------



## Guaguei (5 Abr 2022)

*VIDEO BRVTAL *ademas parece que no tiene ni nivel intelectual o neuronas para asistir a un juicio ni como imputada o acusada, tontos y malos, subirlo a youtube a ver si lo tiran, no entiende ni lo que le dicen solo sabe que no mola nada, que juicio mas complicado


----------



## blahblahblah (5 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Brutal.. Vale la pena ver el video. 15 minutos de ostias del juez a la amiga de Oltra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios mío, los enteraditos de las leyes con mascarilla. Qué ascazo.


Del otro tema prefiero no contestar.


Spoiler: solucionando problemas












VICTIM'S FATHER SHOOTS ATTACKER - HD - Film & Video Stock


In a graphic scene, accused kidnapper Jeffrey Doucet is escorted through the Baton Rouge airport and is shot by Leon Gary Plauche, the father of Doucet's victim Jody Plauche. Police attend to Doucet who lies on the floor with a bullet wound and Pelauche is arrested. PLEASE NOTE - news reporter...




www.efootage.com


----------



## meusac (5 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Brutal.. Vale la pena ver el video. 15 minutos de ostias del juez a la amiga de Oltra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya quedan pocos jueces íntegros


----------



## Guaguei (5 Abr 2022)

nunca fue amiga de las leyes y las normas, era un espiritu libre, solo para poner el cazo era disciplinada


----------



## birdland (5 Abr 2022)

Me acuerdo de que los 4 trajes de camps abrían los telediarios a todas horas ,todos los días 

espero que algún día los medios paguen por lo que están haciendo


----------



## Guaguei (5 Abr 2022)

cualquier dia tumban a un gobierno por llevarse bolis y folios a casa del despacho, la tele todo lo puede


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



y luego decian que el hombre era un lobo para el hombre
pues anda que las tias...
LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



sororidad...


----------



## nelsoncito (5 Abr 2022)

Fuentes solventes confirman que la feminazi llegó a su casa con las bragas totalmente sucias del miedo que pasó a causa de las preguntas del juez.

Estas monas de feria se piensan que pueden abusar de una menor tutelada e irse de rositas.


----------



## DonManuel (5 Abr 2022)

Habla como una subnormal. Seguramente es subnormal.


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Abr 2022)

Me espero a las aportaciones de @xicomalo Seguro que nos cuenta por qué hay que votar a la chulipandi de esta encubridora:


----------



## rejon (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## GatoAzul (5 Abr 2022)

Y que no les da ni vergüenza.
Y que se supone que tiene que responder con claridad y se dedica a decir, ehhh, esto, será porque, no sé, bueno, eh. 
Faltan lo gritos cantando de fondo cuando habla. 
Y dice que no estaba claro el documento, que quizá la interpretación del documento, y bla, bla. Vamos que más claro no puede estar el documento. 
Pero si lo está pidiendo a gritos. 
Y dicen que Franco era el malo.


----------



## kabeljau (5 Abr 2022)

Un partido que protege la pederastia.


----------



## kabeljau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tails (5 Abr 2022)

Infancia libre y tal....


----------



## kabeljau (5 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Me acuerdo de que los 4 trajes de camps abrían los telediarios a todas horas ,todos los días
> 
> espero que algún día los medios paguen por lo que están haciendo



Los 4 trajes y las 169 portadas de LoPis, esa mierda que vive de robarnos por el psicópata.


----------



## Madafaca (5 Abr 2022)

Tremendo. La señora no tiene puta idea de nada. Pero al final sí insinúa que la solicitud de investigación a la menor es de la "señora consejera".


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Abr 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y la del vídeo se supone que es la más preparada para ocupar el puesto.
> 
> Favores con favores se pagan.



La mitad de la nota es el catalán y la otra el cupo por ser mujera.


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Me acuerdo de que los 4 trajes de camps abrían los telediarios a todas horas ,todos los días
> 
> espero que algún día los medios paguen por lo que están haciendo



Cierto, una forma clara de ver como manipulan la opinión pública y por consecuencia los votos y la democracia, es ver con que noticia abren todos los informativos.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (5 Abr 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> La mitad de la nota es el catalán y la otra el cupo por ser mujera.



No creo que sea funcionaria, sino un cargo político. 

Y si fuera funcionaria, dudo que sea una plaza de concurso, sino que de libre designación.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (5 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



Sororidad lo llaman.


----------



## George Orwell (5 Abr 2022)

Esta gente administra nuestro dinero y dispone de nuestras libertades y derechos. Escuchar a la Charo hija de puta hablar ha hecho que me encienda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Me acuerdo de que los 4 trajes de camps abrían los telediarios a todas horas ,todos los días
> 
> espero que algún día los medios paguen por lo que están haciendo



Lo dije hace años. Las prioridades de VOX al llegar al poder no deberían ser las que mucha gente cree.

Hay dos muy por encima del resto y no sé yo si son realmente conscientes de ello.

1º Medios. Mientras la izquierda siga controlando la información y el relato, no hay nada que hacer.

2º Justicia. Si todas las tropelías de la izquierda siguen quedando sin consecuencias o enterradas en los juzgados, tampoco hay nada que hacer.

VOX se debería concentrar en estos dos asuntos antes que en el cualquier otra cosa. Absoluta reforma o rediseño del panorama audiovisual y reforma a fondo de la justicia. SON VITALES.

Pero no sé porqué me temo que no va a ser así. Creo que realmente NO son conscientes de lo que pasa.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Abr 2022)

Sola y Borracha violala en nuestra casa.


----------



## netsirena (5 Abr 2022)

Dios santo, pero es que no responde a NADA. Es incapaz de responder al procedimiento a seguir, es incapaz de decir si sabe o no x cosa. Incluso se atreve a cuestionar si fue un problema más protocolario o incluso de los técnicos porque son legos en derecho. Increíble.

Prfffff.


----------



## rondo (6 Abr 2022)

Progres pedófilos,lo normal


----------



## Gotthard (6 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Doce cargos públicos tuvieron conocimiento de los abusos y ninguno hizo nada. Once son mujeres.



Lo alucinante es que esa charo es alto cargo con un sueldo de +70.000 al añito mas dietas y lo que robe. Y es incapaz de contestar preguntas básicas del juez. Es vergonzoso. Y el juez no la ha vareado ni un poquito de lo que otro juez con un caracter mas agresivo, que directamente le habria dicho a la secretaria que levante acta y que el fiscal que la facture al juzgado de guardia ( es que ella misma en su escrito adjunta la orden de alejamiento que de palabra niega haber conocido jamas, siendo elemento nuclear del proceso), aun asi el juez ha sido extremadamente condescendiente y le ha puesto pie para responder en varias ocasiones aunque fuera por ahorrarse la verguenza ajena, pero ni por esas.

Y ojo que hay una funcionaria de carrera imputada que no va a dejar que estas mierdas de charos feminazis vestiditas de Armani la arrastren en su caida y aporta correos peritados sobre que cojones paso en la consejeria en este asunto que parece que van a ser decisivos.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No sabe la probe mujer por qué aporta un documento que negó que existía, eso es una gran defensa sin duda.
> Es tremendo el video, es gravísimo, llega la orden judicial y se la pasan por el culo, a ver como lo explican. Se le nota contento al juez, si quieren cabrearlo han hecho lo ideal, pasarse por culo la resolución y la orden de medidas.



Yo encuentro al juez más que cabreado, estupefacto. Tiene que estar alucinando en colores de como puede presentarse una persona, supuestamente una "docta" alto cargo de la administración, a un juzgado sin ni siquiera tomarse la molestia de leer su propio escrito de defensa. Y a partir de ahi hace un interesante ejercicio de draga y empieza a sacarle con paciencia cosas que para otras encausadas van a ser letales porque basicamente revelan que unas y otras se han puesto de acuerdo para obstruir una resolucion judicial en protección de una victima de violencia sexual, prevaricación no, lo siguiente, ademas en colusión y como organizacion.

Y el video se corta, pero esta charoenchufada ha pasado ahi las peores horas de su vida hasta el momento ( que le vendrán peores cuando empiecen los imputados a traicionarse unos a otros, porque lo que revela esto tambien es que venian todos de acuerdo para hacerle la cama al juzgado y esta ha pinchado en hueso a la primera y les ha jodido la vida procesal a todos los compinches).


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Brutal.. Vale la pena ver el video. 15 minutos de ostias del juez a la amiga de Oltra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi interpretación de los hechos es la siguiente. Tras conocer el desarrollo de las actuaciones judiciales denunciadas en el expediente Royuela, y las represalias y posterior persecución judicial al juez Fernando Presencia por denunciar corrupción judicial, yo ya no creo en esta gente y pienso, sin defender para nada a los acusados, que está todo tan podrido que a estos niveles hay que interpretarlo todo a nivel político y de intereses de todo tipo.
Hemos podido comprobar una y mil veces la de puntapies salvajes que la propia justicia le da a la justicia cuando así interesa o cuando la justicia va comprada, por tanto, que no me cuenten historias. Existe por ahí una legión de damnificados por corrupción judicial y no les ha quedado otra que aguantarse y tragar.

La cosa es sencilla, a ciertos niveles si interesa se aplica la ley y si no interesa no. Nunca faltan jueces y fiscales dispuestos a aplicarla correctamente y otros para lo contrario, depende de los que toquen, y esto último también depende de lo que depende. Funcionan como una mafia. Si a estos les están apretando las tuercas es que interesa joder al gobierno indepe y hay desavenencias en el poder, pero si al final se arreglan no es descartable que todo quede en nada, ya sea en este juzgado o en posteriores instancias. Todo depende ....


----------



## ashe (6 Abr 2022)

Por menos a Camps le hicieron una buena... vaya con la doble vara de medir...



EnergiaLibre dijo:


> luego que si los pederastas son los curas y resulta que son los rojos de mierda



Siempre son los mismos que mediante propaganda alinean a los cenutrios


----------



## jolu (7 Abr 2022)

La char0 que sale en ese interrogatorio estaba en ese puesto por su preparación académica y su saber hacer.

Os podéis imaginar el nivel de la Char0 media valenciana.
Como que en su fiesta grande, queman cosas, hacen ruido y se ponen dos ensaimadas en las orejas.


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)

El País le dedicó a Camps la friolera de 169 portadas por una farsa de trajes regalados. Al final fue absuelto. 

Mónica Oltra, Vicepresidenta de Valencia, está acusada de encubrir la pederastia de su exmarido a una niña tutelada por su propia Conselleria. 

Cero portadas de El País


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Abr 2022)

__





Corrupción: - BOOOOM Odon Elorza pide bajar la edad de consentimiento a 13 años


Era como estaba con el PSOE antes, por cierto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (8 Abr 2022)

Arreglao. A ver si así le dedican algún especial en La Sexta.


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Knightfall (9 Abr 2022)

Tremenda oleada de ostias le ha metido el juez a polla sacada en la sala


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Mónica Oltra fue avisada de los abusos a la menor seis meses antes de lo que ella dice
> 
> *Oltra puede enfrentarse a posibles delitos de prevaricación, desobediencia, ocultación de pruebas y malversación.*



"Que no se vuelva a repetir"


----------



## Alfa555 (10 Abr 2022)

Mu


Guaguei dijo:


> cualquier dia tumban a un gobierno por llevarse bolis y folios a casa del despacho, la tele todo lo puede



Muy adecuada la comparación ...


----------



## Alfa555 (10 Abr 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Mi interpretación de los hechos es la siguiente. Tras conocer el desarrollo de las actuaciones judiciales denunciadas en el expediente Royuela, y las represalias y posterior persecución judicial al juez Fernando Presencia por denunciar corrupción judicial, yo ya no creo en esta gente y pienso, sin defender para nada a los acusados, que está todo tan podrido que a estos niveles hay que interpretarlo todo a nivel político y de intereses de todo tipo.
> Hemos podido comprobar una y mil veces la de puntapies salvajes que la propia justicia le da a la justicia cuando así interesa o cuando la justicia va comprada, por tanto, que no me cuenten historias. Existe por ahí una legión de damnificados por corrupción judicial y no les ha quedado otra que aguantarse y tragar.
> 
> La cosa es sencilla, a ciertos niveles si interesa se aplica la ley y si no interesa no. Nunca faltan jueces y fiscales dispuestos a aplicarla correctamente y otros para lo contrario, depende de los que toquen, y esto último también depende de lo que depende. Funcionan como una mafia. Si a estos les están apretando las tuercas es que interesa joder al gobierno indepe y hay desavenencias en el poder, pero si al final se arreglan no es descartable que todo quede en nada, ya sea en este juzgado o en posteriores instancias. Todo depende ....



Y después de decir esto dime qué nunca has ido a votar .


----------

